# Not goldens, rescue needs help



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

If anyone in PA, along the Ohio turnpike is interested in a rescue transport this weekend, Col. Potter Cairn Terrier Rescue would appreciate the help.


Julie R. is trying to coordinate the transport of Jude Brandt's dogs to their foster homes for Saturday. RE the Ohio trip: Julie has a volunteer from Kerney, NJ to Harrisburg (bless you!), but two of her volunteers who usually help with the eastern-PA to Somerset legs are ill/had surgery this week. Can anyone along the PA turnpike help with even an hour of driving east from Harrisburg? I hate to think of these poor bewildered babies spending another week in a cage at the vet's office. They're old and 2 are blind and they've already had a horrific couple of weeks. If you can help, please write to Julie at jules0803 @ gmail.com (remove spaces)as soon as possible.
Thanks in advance for considering my request!



Jude Brandt was a volunteer for Col. Potter, she adopted some cairn terriers from Col. Potter. Jude died on December 23 alone in her home. Her dogs were taken to a shelter and have been released to us, we vet before transport, vetting time is up. All these dogs came from sad circumstances and now need to adjust yet again. Any help would truly be appreciated.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

See Transport poll in poll section for people you can ask. I am no where near the turnpike sadly.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Jen, I didn't see the rescue transport forum! Fortunately, a transport volunteer was found and the dogs are now adjusting well in their new homes.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

That's great to hear!! I have a preliminary list of people who would like to help then they can in the Poll Forum section of GRF. I need to do a bit more work to it and get more info but it's amazing how many wonderful people are willing to go out of their way to make the world a better place for one dog. Thank you for what you do. Have a good night!


----------

